# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  نصائح للعروس

## asma

هل تريدين ماكياج ثابت ، شعر جميل ، عيون جذابة فى أهم يوم فى حياتك ؟!
خذى النصيحة من خبراء الجمال لكى تضيئى بالصحة والنضارة فى ليلة العمر ..
جمال العيون :
1- كيف أجعل عينى تبدو أكبر من حجمها ؟ مع العلم أننى أحب الماكياج الرقيق ؟
اعتمدى على الماسكرا التى تطيل الرموش وتعطيها كثافة ، استخدمى الماسكرا من جذور الرموش إلى الأطراف حتى تغطيها الماسكرا تماماً ثم ارفعى رموشك إلى الوراء باستخدام اصابعك ، فالرموش الكثيفة تعطى العين حجماً أكبر ، تجنبى تحديد العين بالآى لاينر ، يمكن وضع خط رفيع على الجفن العلوى مع تجنب وضعه على الجفن السفلى ، يمكن تحديد العين بقلم كحل داخل الجفن ليعطيها عمق ، استخدمى ألوان فاتحة فى ظل الجفون مثل الوردى الفاتح ، البنفسجى الفاتح أو الابيض مع وضع ظل لامع فضى أو ذهبى تحت الحاجبين لإعطاء عينيك ضوء بسيط ولامع ..
2- أعانى من كثرة فى إفرازات القناة الدمعية ، فكيف استطيع حماية الماسكرا حتى لا تسيل؟
من الأفضل أن تستخدم العروس ماكياج ضد الماء ، يمكنك وضع ماسكرا ضد الماء وهى متوفرة فى كل محال الماكياج ولكن يجب أن تكون من ماركة جيدة حتى لا تتسبب فى سقوط رموشك ، يجب أن تعطى رموشك كثافة ولكن بدون أن تسبب تشابك فى الرموش
3- كيف أحدد شكل الحواجب الذى يناسب وجهى وشكل عينى ؟
الموضة هذه الأيام مازالت الحواجب الحادة على شكل 8 ، المستديرة أو الشكل الهلالى لم يصبح موضة ، وهذا الشكل الحاد يزيد من جمال العيون ويعطيها جاذبية ، لا تقومى بتحديد شكل حواجبك بنفسك ، فمصفف الشعر الخاص بك يمكنه تحديد ما يناسب شكل وجهك .
جمال الشعر :
4- أنا أريد عمل خصلات صفراء فى شعرى فى يوم زفافى ؟ فما هى النصيحة حتى لا افاجأ بلون غير مألوف لا يليق على وجهى ؟
يجب أن تقوم العروس بعمل الهاى لايت قبل الزفاف بشهر على الأقل ، حتى يكون لديها الوقت الكافى لظبط اللون وأيضا لكى تعتاد على شكلها باللون الجديد ويعتاد عليها الآخرون ، لا تستخدمى الألوان الصفراء الباهتة لأن لونها سوف ينعكس على وجهك ، وإذا كان شعرك شديد السواد فالخصل الصفراء سوف يصبح لونها منفر إلى حداً ما ، من الأفضل لكى هو استخدام الألوان الطبيعية مثل البنى مع درجاته الفاتحة حتى لا يكون هناك تناقض فى لون شعرك ولون الخصل ، ويجب عليك صبغ الجذور قبل الفرح بأسبوع وتصلحى أى عيوب فى اللون ، وهذا هو أفضل حل ..
5- أنا أحب شكل الشعر المموج ، وهذا هو أفضل حل فى شهر العسل لأننى لن اتمكن من الذهاب للمصفف ، استخدم الجيل أو الموس ولكنه يجعل شعرى مقصفاً وجاف ، فما هو الحل؟
يقول Richard Dalton وهو من أشهر مصففى الشعر فى العالم ( مصفف الشعر الخاص بـ Meg Ryan ) إذا تم قص الشعر قصة مدرجة فهذه القصه تعطى الشعر المموج شكل أفضل بكثير ، لأن الشعر ذو الطول الواحد لا يعطى الشعر المجعد شكل جيد لأنه يثقل الموجات إلى الأسفل فيصبح شكل الشعر غير مظبوط ، متوافر فى الأسواق شامبو وبلسم لعمل موجات خفيفة فى الشعر ، وبعد استخدام الشامبو والبلسم جففى شعرك بالمنشفة ثم ضعى قليل من الموس وجففيه بالمجفف ثم يمكنك وضع سبراى مثبت لإعطاء شعرك ثبات ولمعة فى نفس الوقت .
جمال الوجه 
6- سأقوم بوضع الماكياج بنفسى فى حفلة خطوبتى ، فهل هناك ماركات معينة من الماكياج خاصة لكريم الاساس وأحمر الشفاه ؟
يجب عليك اختيار ماركة جيدة ، تشتهر بثباتها لفترة طويلة ومن الأفضل استخدامها قبل الخطوبة بفترة حتى تتأكدى من أنها تتناسب مع نوع بشرتك وطبيعتها ، من الأفضل استخدام كريم اساس ضد الماء نظراً لثباته حتى لا يسيل مع العرق ، وإذا كانت بشرتك دهنية يجب عليك استعمال كريم اساس للبشرة الدهنية مع وضع بودرة سائلة لضمان ثبات الكريم وللقضاء على أى لمعة غير مرغوب فيها ، اتركى البودرة فى حقيبتك الخاصة ، لوضع رتوش إذا احتاج وجهك لذلك .
7- أنا أعانى من مسام كبيرة وواضحة جداً فى بشرتى ، عندما استخدم أى بودرة لامعة أو كريم لامع تظهر كبر المسام أكثر ؟ كيف يمكننى الحصول على اللمسة اللامعة فى يوم فرحى؟ 
ضعى ملمع على شفتيك وجفونك وعلى عظمة الوجه فقط ، وهذه هى اهم مناطق يجب على أى عروس إظهار لمعتها ويمكنك وضع البودرة اللامعة على اكتافك وعظمة الترقوه ليزيدك لمعة وتألق ويعطيك نظرة أكثر صحة وجمال
جمال البشرة :
8- أنا أريد أن اعطى جسمى اللون البرونزى ، ولكننى لا اكتسب هذا اللون بسهولة إذا اعتمدت على حمامات الشمس ، وأنا ليس لدى الوقت الكافى فهل من الأفضل أن الجأ إلى الأسبراى أو الكريم الذى يغير لون البشرة إلى اللون البرونزى ؟
هذا هو أفضل حل يعتبر آمناً أكثر من التعرض لأشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة ، استخدمى اللوسيون أو الكريم قبل الزفاف بشهرين على الأقل ، وإذا كنت شقراء أو لونك أبيض شاحب ، استخدمى أنواع رقيقة على بشرتك لكى تحصلى على النتيجة التى تريديها بالتدريج ، لأن لكل لون بشره درجة تناسبها ونصيحة آخرى استخدمى كريم مقشر للجسم بعد الأستحمام ثم اغسلى جسمك وجففيه ثم ضعى البرونزاج ، اغسلى يديك جيداً خاصة بين اصابعك وتجلسى قبل أن تتأكدى من تشرب جسمك كاملاً للكريم حتى تتجنبى الاصابة ببقع داكنه خلف ركبتك .
9- رسمت تاتو على ذراعى وأريد أن أخفيه يوم زفافى ، فماذا أفعل ؟
أى ماكيير محترف يمكنه أن يخفى التاتو باستخدام سبراى خاص يناسب لون بشرتك ثم كريم اساس وبودرة لضمان الثبات .
10- سأرتدى فى زفافى فستان بدون حمالات ، وسوف تظهر اكتافى ورقبتى وصدرى ، فهل لديك بعض النصائح للحفاظ على جمال هذه المنطقة ؟
استخدمى كريم مقشر لإزالة الجلد الميت على رقبتك ومنطقة الصدر وجسمك كله ، اغسلى جسمك وجففيه ثم ضعى كريم مرطب جيد ، ثم استخدمى زيت للجسم ولكن يجب ان تراعي ان يكون من نوع جيد يمتصه الجلد ويظهر لمعه في نفس الوقت ولكن لمعه بسيطه جدا

يارب يستفيد منه الجميع
والف مبروك لكل عروس

----------

